# Installing a chenille curtain to keep out the bugs



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi

My motorhome walls are 34mm thick and I guess they are some form of cavity wall.

The habitation door is one piece and does not have a fly screen.

My question is what sort of fixing would one use to hang a chenille curtain (hairy strings that hang down) above the door to keep out the bugs.

In addition I am nervous about drilling into the inner wall above the door but looks like there is no other option.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Tony
I have fitted into two vans and both were different.
In our previous Hymer Tramp, I eased down the rubber door frame seal and made a couple of brackets which fitted onto the door frame structure. replaced the rubber seal and all was out of sight.
On our present Exsis I fitted it to the wooden unit above the door.
You need to look carefully to see where you can fix. I doubt that the walls will be strong enough.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On ours I used an expanding curtain rod, the type you twist to extend or retract. a cheap method and saves you screwing or drilling.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tony...we bought one of these. We got it from Aldi but they are available all over the place ( put in "magnetic fly screens" in Google)

Magnetic closing fly screen

It was easy to fit- plastic strip glued to 3 sides of the door frame ( top and sides) and then a light wooden strip of the same width screwed into this, with the edges of the net trapped between wood and plastic. The screws were small enough that they did not go into the van at all. The plastic strip could be velcroed on if you don't want to stick it.

It was very effective in Spain and Morocco this summer and autumn and clicks itself together as you walk through it so you do not have to open or close it. The one we bought fitted well but it can be cut to size.

H


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We do have a fly screen, but we use the Chenille for privacy, if and when we find we are door to door on an aire


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I'm no expert at chenille, so I don't know how heavy it is, but I've used self adhesive velcro above the door, and the other side as non adhesive sewn to some no-see-um net infront of the door for a while, hasn't fallen off yet with intermittant use.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm no expert at chenille, so I don't know how heavy it is, but I've used self adhesive velcro above the door, and the other side as non adhesive sewn to some no-see-um net infront of the door for a while, hasn't fallen off yet with intermittant use.


grizzlyi.
Thats a blo**dy good idea  fantastic :idea:

Incidentally, I keep some industrial quality Velcro and it really takes some pulling apart


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I was beaten to it, another thumbs up for velcro here. When I sold the van I removed the adhesive easily that had held the velcro on, you would never have known it had been there.
Norman.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grath said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya
> ...


Velcro is good as long as your not in too hot a country !! glue melts !!

I used a screw hook, never had a problem so far 4 years.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > grizzlyj said:
> ...


Hi Steco.
You are most probably right with the cheap diy stuff, but if anyone can get hold of the industrial quality Velcro like I have, once stuck it pretty much stays stuck. I am referring to the glue, just as much as the Velcro part.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grath said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Whatever works to be honest, I have used the screw hooks, I can remove if need be nice and simple, have used velcro, in past, industrial, Wife is in tailoring and yes its strong, but go anywhere over 35 degrees, and you will have problems


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > steco1958 said:
> ...


Ours is on hooks and yes it can be removed and I am happy with it, but honestly, you want to see this Velcro tape I have. It is much heavier than any Tailor would use. I have used it in a boiler room and it was very difficult to remove. Also used it on a few things when we have been abroad and it never failed.
But as I said, it is industrial quality, it was used on commercial vehicle curtains and load restraint straps.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Watch that industrial velcro if you ever need to remove it though - It'l take the wood veneer with it...

I fix my curtains with an expanding curtain rod as previously mentioned this make them very easy to remove when required as sometimes they can be a pain in the derriere


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya 

Sewing velcro onto no-see-um or mossie net is not easy, bias binding or similar is needed, and she who knows put something prettier on the front. You need to buy adhesive velcro for the wall side only, sewing machines won't eat the sticky stuff  

My wife does not do bugs, so she made a net to go around the cab sunroof, her door window, every camper window as well as the camper door, and a layer to separate the bed area. 

This was for a trip to Morocco. At one point for four weeks about June time the minimum temperature, day or night, was 32 deg C. Daytime was way too hot, the LCD cab thermometer blacked out at almost 60 when parked. But none of the velcro came off! If you just pulled blindly at it it probably would, but running the sticky part maybe an inch past where the other bit stops helps. It never was a pain, or struggled to stay put by itself. There weren't really that many bugs anyway!

Maybe we were lucky with a random Ebay item?


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Lillypad do a fly screen door in the same material as their windblockers. It has dual fixing methods, Velcro which is included or a sleeve top which works with an expanding curtain pole, not included.

It's weighted with something at the bottom and sides so hangs quite nicely. I'm very pleased with mine


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to all 

I cable tied the chennile curtain rail to an expanding shower curtain rail and inserted between two cupboards above door frame level and bobs your uncle

Tony


----------

